# hay moisture?



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

So I am new to baling hay. I live in North Texas just west of Ft. Worth. This is my first year baling hay myself. I am putting up round bales of costal Bermuda hay. I cut the hay with a sickle bar mower. I left it lay for 3 days and then raked it and baled it. When I checked the moisture of the bale right from the baler it was 14.6. The next day I went to move the bales and decided to check the moisture again. It was in the mid to upper 20's. I know hay sweats but is this normal and ok? We've been having a lot of dew and a lot of rain this year. I baled in the afternoon about 4 pm so there wasn't any dew left and stopped about 7pm before the dew set again. We haven't been in the 100 degree days yet mostly high 80's and low 90's with anywhere from 40% to 60% humidity.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Your rd bales of hay are going to mold so you should deliver it to me for $20 a bale. I'm only about 50 miles from you & joking!!!

IMHO you good to go. I remember many yrs back the 1st time I checked rd bale moisture the next day after baling at 15% and the hay tested in the mid to low 20's. I made myself a mental note not to do that again. LOL


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I think you are in the clear. If you check it again 3 days later it will probably read close to 15 again.

My friend bought a new baler with a moisture sensor. He was baling at 15% moisture.

I checked them with the hand held meter the next day. He said the hand held was lying and for me to go home. 

After the hay is rolled, I pay more attention to the temp than the moisture. It is not uncommon for a roll to sweat up to 120 degrees the next day. 3 days later it is below ambient temperature.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I was sweating myself. Couldn't figure out how the moisture went up? Then I got to thinking and the person who checks the moisture while baling isn't getting the same reading the next day either.


----------

